# Suzuki 60 won’t re-start when warm ??



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Check your grounds and all connections. I would actually remove each connection, clean it and torque down. Start at the battery and work your way back.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

and before you take a wrench to each battery connection - try to wiggle it by hand - if you get the slightest movement you've probably found your problem... I've gotten a few miracle starts on other guy's motors by following this routine. That's also why the first thing you do with a new battery is toss out the wing nuts that come with it can go to locking nuts. Over time with vibration many wingnuts and other ordinary nuts will simply loosen up and that battery cable connection needs to be tight... Still, though, if that was your problem make a point of removing and cleaning each connection (both post and cable end) if it's a battery problem.... 


Good luck and post up what the fix was...


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> and before you take a wrench to each battery connection - try to wiggle it by hand - if you get the slightest movement you've probably found your problem... I've gotten a few miracle starts on other guy's motors by following this routine. That's also why the first thing you do with a new battery is toss out the wing nuts that come with it can go to locking nuts. Over time with vibration many wingnuts and other ordinary nuts will simply loosen up and that battery cable connection needs to be tight... Still, though, if that was your problem make a point of removing and cleaning each connection (both post and cable end) if it's a battery problem....
> 
> 
> Good luck and post up what the fix was...


Do you prefer a certain type of locking nut?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I use the stainless ones with the nylon insert.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Marsh has it right...


----------

